# chronic infarct



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Can we code chronic cerebral  infarct? is there any time frame ?
thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 12, 2009)

You can code as 434.91 and if its a late effect you can use a code from the category 438


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 13, 2009)

yes, 434.91 unless the report/documentation states late effects


----------



## vjst222 (Jan 14, 2009)

If the patient has a late effect I would use the late effect codes... ex:
438._ _ 
 However, if they don't have a late effect why don't you use History code? 
V12.54?


----------

